# SUSTANON 300mg & WINSTROL 100mg CYCLE



## JayOrts123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Good day all! It's been 6 years since I was on any Anabolic Cycle, so my knowledge isn't as wide as you veterans here.

Age: 39
Ht: 5'10
Wt: 180lbs. currently
BF% - 16% currently

After my last cycle ages ago, I still managed to keep myself fit through daily exercise at the gym and watching what I eat. It wasn't until last May (2017) when I was infected with pneumonia which had nothing to do with HIV whatsoever. I must have drank off a glass belonging to an infected individual during our last clan reunion.

Anyway, I was hospitalized for slightly over a week and lost a great deal of mass (muscle) and was forced to eat in order to keep my strength up. Upon full recovery, I had to recuperate for the next couple of months (June-August) and my only means of exercise were biking and jogging.

My appetite improved and in June, I ended up eating more than what I was burning off with the cardio. I blimped to 215lbs, but after extensive diet and cardio as well as circuit training routines I was able to get it all down. (see stats above)

Now, a Fitness Trainer friend of mine told me that if I were to develop lean and firm muscles as well as shed any excess fats and look ripped and such that I should go for a SUSTANON and WINSTROL cycle.

What I have (inj): 

SUSTANON-300 from GAINZ LABS
WINSTROL 100 from APEX PHARMA.

Here's his suggested cycle:

wk 1-10 susts 300mg Once a Week (Wednesdays)
wk 7-16 winny 200mg EOD (2x a week)
wk 12-16 nolva 10mg ED
wk 13-16 clomid

*supplements like Protein Whey Isolate, BCAA and Lipo6 Black would also be used.


Any comments/suggestions/critiques would be most welcomed, but no bashing or insults please. Let's share and compare notes and ideas.


After this cycle and proper rest for a month, I'll start on a cycle that includes Tren. Cheers!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 2, 2017)

so much wrong here. Clan meeting? was that a joke? Sust should be pinned twice/week and ran for 12-16 weeks (16 preferrably because of the decoanate ester). winstrol aint gonna do much for ya at 16% but make your joints hurt. pct nolva 10mg/day? chlomid??? 
do some research and checkout the beginner cycle stickies here


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome.

Not sure I understand your humor so I'll play it straight. 

10 weeks if sus is too short. It's main ester is very long. 14 weeks min IMO. You want 10 or less go with prop. 
Winstrol- is it eod or twice a week? There's a difference. 
I've no experience with Winstrol but most guys choose not to run it unless they are going on stage. 

I hope you're kidding about taking a month off and then running tren.....


----------



## bvs (Dec 2, 2017)

Pinning 200mg of im assuming is water based winny is gonna be a literal pain in the ass


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2017)

Ban hammer !


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 2, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Ban hammer !



woa woa easy turbo


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 2, 2017)

I say read the first cycle stickies and stop listening to whomever is giving you advice. One compound at a time for newbies, and for heavens sake no tren after a month off. Time on=time off.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Jin said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Not sure I understand your humor so I'll play it straight.
> 
> ...




So it looks like I'll need another bottle of SUST to reach the 14 weeks as mentioned. Guess I'll hold on to the Winny till I need it. Thanks, man.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 2, 2017)

My bad that slipped my mind about TIME OF being equal to TIME ON.

Thanks.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Jin said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Not sure I understand your humor so I'll play it straight.
> 
> ...



Twice a week, maybe even 3. The EOD was a typo since I was thinking of another roid altogether.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> so much wrong here. Clan meeting? was that a joke? Sust should be pinned twice/week and ran for 12-16 weeks (16 preferrably because of the decoanate ester). winstrol aint gonna do much for ya at 16% but make your joints hurt. pct nolva 10mg/day? chlomid???
> dont listen to this fukkboy, do some research and checkout the beginner cycle stickies here



Clan Meeting being more like a grand family reunion. 

Thanks regarding the SUST and WINNY suggestions, but what about PCTs? What would you suggest?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> Clan Meeting being more like a grand family reunion.
> 
> Thanks regarding the SUST and WINNY suggestions, but what about PCTs? What would you suggest?



Pct should be 4 weeks minimum

25 to 50 clomid 
20 to 40 nolva


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pct should be 4 weeks minimum
> 
> 25 to 50 clomid
> 20 to 40 nolva




Thank you for this and I'd like to hear your suggestion regarding the SUST 300 and WINNY 100 cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2017)

u need to pin sust mwf and winnie is ed..but i guess u can pin it once a week too..I dont like your cycle ...just run 500 mg sust mon thurs and winnie 50mg a day the  last 6 week


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2017)

Did someone delete where I said I wanna _______ already 

or was that a dream I had ?


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> u need to pin sust mwf and winnie is ed..but i guess u can pin it once a week too..I dont like your cycle ...just run 500 mg sust mon thurs and winnie 50mg a day the  last 6 week



Hi, thanks for that. May i know which drug would have been better? I sort of figured that being "natty" for the past 6 years having done several cycles prior to that, this would be like a "jumpstart" of sorts.

Not aiming to be huge but more on something on the line of an athletic with eventually trying out for Aesthetic/Physique category.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2017)

what do u mean whats better..sust is test and winnnie is winnie..U run them together


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2017)

Are those long yellow cigarette smoker nails dragging across a black board or are you just happy to see me ?


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ok, I was under the impression that you would suggest a better combo. thanks.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 3, 2017)

Because you said that you didn't like my cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2017)

I dont suggest using any drugs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2017)

Its up to you what to run ..I dont know u or anything about u to start telling u to take what ever


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks like some things haven't changed at all in terms of "personality."


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> Thank you for this and I'd like to hear your suggestion regarding the SUST 300 and WINNY 100 cycle.



My suggestion would be to run test only.  If you want sus go ahead but any test will do.

That's it.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 4, 2017)

thanks, man! Finally, someone with a DECENT answer/advice.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 4, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> thanks, man! Finally, someone with a DECENT answer/advice.



Your attitude sucks


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Just like your nonsense comments, Attention-Whore.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> Just like your nonsense comments, Attention-Whore.



Yep that attitude 

Entitled 

Already knows the answers 

Already smarter than everyone 

Acting like an arrogant asshole that's been here for years 

Asks for advise and shits on peoples answers


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 5, 2017)

I pin sustanon EOD for the Propionate in it and Winstrol the same, EOD.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 5, 2017)

whoa, wait a goddamn second.  you were laid up because you were in the hospital...  so you gained weight...  **** the anabolics.  Respect yourself and make wise decisions.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Yep that attitude
> 
> Entitled
> 
> ...




How about you GO BACK to page 1 and start with YOUR VERY FIRST comment, then proceed to your subsequent comments. You weren't helpful AT ALL.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

jrsgym said:


> I pin sustanon EOD for the Propionate in it and Winstrol the same, EOD.



Thanks for that, man! Haven't started since I'm accumulating and figuring out all the best scenarios to fix this starter cycle.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Spongy said:


> whoa, wait a goddamn second.  you were laid up because you were in the hospital...  so you gained weight...  **** the anabolics.  Respect yourself and make wise decisions.



I caught pneumonia so I ended up losing all my previous gains, but the last time I was on a cycle was 6 years ago.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

FYI, I didn't "shit on other people's answers" despite the slight sarcasm contained within their answers. JUST YOURS.

Don't drag the others with you & fight your own battles.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> thanks, man! Finally, someone with a DECENT answer/advice.




This right here is where you discredited all the post prior to it 

Acting like you know


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

For the record to whomever it may concern 

I didn't neg this guy 

Just the only one call in him out verbally


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> This right here is where you discredited all the post prior to it
> 
> Acting like you know



Your original comments WEREN'T DECENT at all. You were neither ADVISING nor ANSWERING! The fact that you seem to have been the only one affected goes to show that you're guilty as sin.

Learn to comprehend statements first before making a rebuttal.


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

zeigler said:


> ban hammer !



trolling #1


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Did someone delete where I said I wanna _______ already
> 
> or was that a dream I had ?



trolling #2


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Are those long yellow cigarette smoker nails dragging across a black board or are you just happy to see me ?



trolling #3


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> For the record to whomever it may concern
> 
> I didn't neg this guy
> 
> Just the only one call in him out verbally



This will be my final comment since the others were able to share their knowledge and suggestions with me. I've no time to "pick a fight" with such an immature individual like yourself.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> I must have drank off a glass belonging to an infected individual during our last clan reunion.



Later on you said family reunion but I'm not buying it because no one calls a family reunion a clan meeting just like you wouldn't say that in a room full of black people. 

That's why I started up with the trolling you the douchebag clan guy that came in here dictating how we are supposed to respond to your thread.



JayOrts123 said:


> Any comments/suggestions/critiques would be most welcomed, but no bashing or insults please. Let's share and compare notes and ideas.



You're the new guy you got no clout bow to your sensei

be humble you ain't callin the shot's here 

if someone wants to initiate you with some banter here and there so it be so it is


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Later on you said family reunion but I'm not buying it because no one calls a family reunion a clan meeting just like you wouldn't say that in a room full of black people.
> 
> That's why I started up with the trolling you the douchebag clan guy that came in here dictating how we are supposed to respond to your thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

You apparently don't know how to compose yourself professionally, huh? I've come across tons of forums wherein "newbies" are being picked on or even insulted for just wanting to learn.

YOU, A SENSEI?!?! Until you show me your credentials and awards, you're no "teacher/master" to anyone.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

Ugbb is your sensei 

i am am the bonde haired kid from Cobra Kai 

Sayin who let the little bitch Daniel LaRusso in here

you being Daniel of course


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Ugbb is your sensei
> 
> i am am the bonde haired kid from Cobra Kai
> 
> ...



Karate Kid references. How immature of you.

Once again, show me your credentials and awards, you're no "teacher/master" to anyone.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> Karate Kid references. How immature of you.
> 
> Once again, show me your credentials and awards, you're no "teacher/master" to anyone.



The credentials are right there in front of you kid 

see where it says elite the name in dark red and all the green bars 

now look at you where it's pink right under your name in green like in green horn 

mr December 2017 and already failing


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The credentials are right there in front of you kid
> 
> see where it says elite the name in dark red and all the green bars
> 
> ...




Lame reasoning as always. Take photos and show me some credentials. You being an "ELITE" here proves nothing. You may claim to be as smart as Albert Einstein but all I've witnessed is an Albert EinDOUCHE!


----------



## Jin (Dec 5, 2017)

Let's have a timeout and refocus on getting your cycle in order.....


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Jin said:


> Let's have a timeout and refocus on getting your cycle in order.....



Yes, sir! Now here's a REAL ELITE individual who Looks Knowledgeable as it can be seen on his profile photo.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2017)

Jin said:


> Let's have a timeout and refocus on getting your cycle in order.....



Fair enough as you were


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> Let's have a timeout and refocus on getting your cycle in order.....



Did a little research and came up with this plan:

1- BULKING STAGE
============
Equi-Test 525 (Bolde Undecyclenate 200mg + Test A 30mg + Test C 85mg + Test Decanoate 100mg + Test Phenylpropionate 55mg + Test P 55mg) - 2 bottles so that I'll be pinning 1ml twice a week for 2 months.

2 - CUTTING STAGE
============
TDT Rapid (Tren A 100mg + Masteron P 100mg + Test P 100mg) 300mg/ml X 10ml vial taken 1ml 2x a week until it runs out.

w/

TDT Extend (Tren E 100mg + Masteron E 100mg + Test E 100mg) 300mg/ml X 10ml vial taken 1ml 2x a week until it runs out.

w/ 

Clenbuterol (2 weeks ON and 2 weeks OFF)


3 - FINAL
======
Equipoise 200 (Boldenone) 10ml vial taken 1ml 2x a week to maintain good size gains.

w/

Winstrol 100mg (available) 20ml vial taken EOD 1ml-2ml until it runs out.


I read that PCTs should be taken 2 weeks AFTER my last PIN and I'll just hold onto my SUSTSANON till my next cycle.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2017)

That's too much for someone at your stage in the game 

POB handed you something more logical 

If anything I'd say maybe dabble in the winstrol 

6 weeks into the cycle for a few weeks 

If the test isn't already enough


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> Did a little research and came up with this plan:
> 
> 1- BULKING STAGE
> ============
> ...



woa woa woa slow down buddy :32 (6):


----------



## JayOrts123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> woa woa woa slow down buddy :32 (6):




hahahahahaa! Yeah, bit excited after not having used the stuff for 6 years.


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2017)

Test only. 500-600/wk. 14 weeks. Keep it simple. 

That is all all you need for outstanding results.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2017)

JayOrts123 said:


> hahahahahaa! Yeah, bit excited after not having used the stuff for 6 years.



The test alone is gonna be a jackpot after six years ......

Dude


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2017)

Any AI on deck ?

just in case


----------

